

Review my startup: Briks - so2toll
http://briksapp.co

======
so2toll
Hey guys, we're working on a weekend hack called Briks (brikapp.co). The goal
is to help you to group social content from the individuals that you follow,
no matter where they post the content. For example, if you are interested in
Kanye West, instead of going to various different websites to follow his
activity, Briks groups all of it for you so you can see new posts, images, and
videos as soon as they're posted. What do you think?

------
brentis
Hey Man. I'll review yours if you do the same for Mine? :) although you may be
a bit closer to release.

www.mometic.com (please paste comments on online contact form)

-> net-net I was tempted to download it. But didn't look much past the closed beta. \- how long till I know if/when I get approved,etc.

-> the one thing that left me wondering was why is it better? Is it more thoughtful, can it cross post,etc. seems like it minges all the streams together,vs separate tabs for each. I guess having one view for all my personas makes sense?

-> someone mentioned video - I hate it too, but in this YouTube world, peeps are more than happy to do in 3 min in what can be done in text in 20 sec.

\--> maybe an form entry too for GA. I'm thinking I need to rework mine.

\-- I found a free eye tracking app called Mouseflow. Should prove useful.

Hope this is useful. Use my contact form on Mometic.com if you want to
discuss.

------
rdegges
The idea seems pretty neat. The only complaint I have is that you logo looks
almost identical to bufferapp's logo -- and since they also do social stuff it
seems... very odd.

A lot of users are familiar with the buffer brand, so you might want to change
it to be a bit more unique.

Best of luck =)

~~~
altern8
I thought that, too. Also, it doesn't really look like bricks :-)

~~~
so2toll
Awesome, thanks for the feedback.

------
altern8
IMHO you need an explainer video. I wasn't really able to fully understand
what the app does and what the advantage over competitors or not using it
is...

~~~
justincormack
Some explainer text. I am not going to bother watching a video.

~~~
so2toll
Thanks

------
Immortalin
I am working on a website where you can review other's startups in exchange
for them reviewing yours.

